# Was Soren Kierkegaard a Christian?



## Scott Shahan

What does Soren Kierkegaard believe?? Was he a Christian? I have read Fear and Trembling, and a few other writings by him, it seemed from what I read is that he had an issue with organized religion (the Church).


----------



## weinhold

Kierkegaard was a theistic existentialist. You might try reading an introductory book like _The Universe Next Door_ for more information. He is certainly worth reading, and I applaud the fact that you have already wrestled with some of his own writings. In fact, you may want to ignore my advice and simply keep reading Kierkegaard. Both would reward your time. Let us know what you dig up!


----------



## Sydnorphyn

Kierkegaard wrote much about the church and its situation in his day; I would not be so quick to judge his soul - read his bio. if you can.

John


----------



## weinhold

Sydnorphyn said:


> I would not be so quick to judge his soul


 I would not be quick to judge his soul either. Good point.


----------



## Romans922

My personal opinion that he was, however, I'm not God, and I didn't see him live. I believe he is wrong in a lot of places though, but being wrong about things doesn't make you not a Christian.


----------



## B.J.

I think he was, and so did Sartre who basically dismissed S.K. as a religious writer and hijacked existentialism. I had to read much of his writings in a Philosophy of Religion class a couple of years ago. From what I read he seemed to be painfully honest with himself as well as the Hegelians he spent a lot of time refuting.


----------



## Kevin

Since you brought it up... I am going to tell my Kierkegaard story.

About 20 years ago I was in the home of a women I knew based on our shared involvement in pro-life & political causes. As I sat in her living room I picked up a book from the coffee table. It was one of several by SK that were all over the room. Hardback, paperback, several editions of the same title, all by Kierkegaard.

I asked "you read Kierkegaard?" "No" she said. "But do you know who he is?" "Of course I do. Doesn't everyone?" I replied (or something like that. I am terrible at dialog...)

Turns out her husband was the grandson of SK. She thought that all the family talk about "grandpa Soren, the great theologan & philosopher" was so much hot air. It was only after several years of being married that she realised that more people then her inlaws knew of "grandpa Soren" & his books.

Since her daughter was my age and we had gone out to lunch a couple of times, I used to say in university that "I dated Soren Kierkegaards grand-daughter."

I do not claim to know his eternal state, I do not claim to understand him, but I still quote him!


----------



## Scott Shahan

Romans922 said:


> My personal opinion that he was, however, I'm not God, and I didn't see him live. I believe he is wrong in a lot of places though, but being wrong about things doesn't make you not a Christian.




I guess the question I asked is not the best wording, I just don't know what really to think of him. The question that I posted does imply making a judgment on the guy and that wasn't my intent, how do we know who is a christian? Is there anyway to tell? or since we can't judge the heart we will never really know who is or who isn't??


----------



## B.J.

> Since you brought it up... I am going to tell my Kierkegaard story.
> 
> About 20 years ago I was in the home of a women I knew based on our shared involvement in pro-life & political causes. As I sat in her living room I picked up a book from the coffee table. It was one of several by SK that were all over the room. Hardback, paperback, several editions of the same title, all by Kierkegaard.
> 
> I asked "you read Kierkegaard?" "No" she said. "But do you know who he is?" "Of course I do. Doesn't everyone?" I replied (or something like that. I am terrible at dialog...)
> 
> Turns out her husband was the grandson of SK. She thought that all the family talk about "grandpa Soren, the great theologan & philosopher" was so much hot air. It was only after several years of being married that she realised that more people then her inlaws knew of "grandpa Soren" & his books.
> 
> Since her daughter was my age and we had gone out to lunch a couple of times, I used to say in university that "I dated Soren Kierkegaards grand-daughter."
> 
> I do not claim to know his eternal state, I do not claim to understand him, but I still quote him!




To my knowledge SK never married and never had any children. He died in 1855. So, how old was this women's husband. Think about it...SK's offspring would have been born before 1855 and his child would have most likely had a child (your friends husband) before the turn of the 20th century. I think someone was puling your leg.... unless this womens husband was around 90 something.


----------



## Kevin

I just ran into the woman again this past weekend after having not seen her over 20 years. I would never have thought that this nice old catholic lady with her rosary would have (knowingly) lied. I am suspicious that the story is a bit muddled...at least. I will see her in a couple of weeks at a pro-life event, and I will ask her about it.


----------

